# Texas?



## mensa (Mar 2, 2021)

Texas is opening everything up at 100% and is also doing away with the mask mandate.

I don't think this will end well.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 2, 2021)

I was just coming in here to see if any ladies from the state posted anything.


----------



## Dee Raven (Mar 2, 2021)

I lived there last year and moved for this very reason. They are so reckless.


----------



## mensa (Mar 2, 2021)

Is it mostly the white folk who are the reckless ones?


----------



## frizzy (Mar 2, 2021)

Add Mississippi to the list, also.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Mar 2, 2021)

Dumbest thing I have ever heard.

Ish is going to hit the fan.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Mar 2, 2021)

They tryin to kill y'all in Texas. Is this the plan to keep it red?


----------



## yamilee21 (Mar 3, 2021)

Black Ambrosia said:


> They tryin to kill y'all in Texas. Is this the plan to keep it red?


I honestly believe there is some truth to this. We need a targeted campaign in these red states to encourage black people who live there to continue wearing masks, socially distancing, etc. Let the white people kill themselves by their reckless behavior, not us.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 3, 2021)

Trust that I'm not on some "All fools matter" but everybody of all races and locations are out here reckless as hell.  The only thing people with some sense can do is keep wearing the masks + face shields, distancing as much as possible.  The only problem I see is if employers in those states can "force" employees who work with the public to not wear masks if there is no mandate in place.  People can quit but now you are out of a job during an extra bad time to be out of a job. 

Unfortunately, because there is so much interstate commerce whether through cars, buses, trains or planes that massive outbreaks in other states can touch those of us outside.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Mar 3, 2021)

My friends who have family in Texas are pissed.


----------



## BrownBetty (Mar 3, 2021)

I just spoke to family there and they are horrified.  I just encouraged them to keep masking and to social distance as much as possible.


----------



## MizzBFly (Mar 3, 2021)

I’m in TX and after the winter storm to have this fool pass this...but the largest voting pool are non-voters. I believe the Large Latin community and impoverished communities lead to these numbers. You know TX is like a country...re-election is key and there’s such high voter disenfranchisement smh!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Mar 4, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Trust that* I'm not on some "All fools matter" but everybody of all races and locations are out here reckless as hell.*  The only thing people with some sense can do is keep wearing the masks + face shields, distancing as much as possible.  The only problem I see is if employers in those states can "force" employees who work with the public to not wear masks if there is no mandate in place.  People can quit but now you are out of a job during an extra bad time to be out of a job.
> 
> Unfortunately, because there is so much interstate commerce whether through cars, buses, trains or planes that massive outbreaks in other states can touch those of us outside.


Same. There are some moms in my Black Moms of Toddlers group that brag about not wearing masks. These women live In NY, NJ, ATL, and some more sprinkled in TX, FL, AL. 
Legit bragging. 

I liken it to the speeding thing. We need speeding laws to protect the drivers and the people they can hit or kill. Same for seat belts, to limit the number of children and humans who fly through windshields at 50+ MPH. 

We're really on our own. I'm entertaining getting the kids vaccinated. Florida is acting up again. I'll share those deets elsewhere.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 4, 2021)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Same. There are some moms in my Black Moms of Toddlers group that brag about not wearing masks. These women live In NY, NJ, ATL, and some more sprinkled in TX, FL, AL.
> Legit bragging.
> 
> I liken it to the speeding thing. We need speeding laws to protect the drivers and the people they can hit or kill. Same for seat belts, to limit the number of children and humans who fly through windshields at 50+ MPH.
> ...


My niece (not that one) flew to Vegas for Christmas and since she nor anybody she visited got Covid, now she feels bullet proof and has invited 50 people to her birthday party.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Mar 4, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> My niece (not that one) flew to Vegas for Christmas and since she nor anybody she visited got Covid, now she feels bullet proof and has invited 50 people to her birthday party.


W-O-W!


----------



## lavaflow99 (Mar 4, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> My niece (not that one) flew to Vegas for Christmas and since she nor anybody she visited got Covid, now she feels bullet proof and has invited 50 people to her birthday party.


Karma is just bidding her time.


----------

